# Dead Dog Walk'n



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Have any of you coyote and predator hunters seen this new show on Sportsmans Channel called _Dead Dog Walk'n_. It airs on Sunday nights at 6:ish. The show is done by the same crew as The Foul Life and is dead-i-cated to predator hunting, although the boys should stick to scatter guns, as the shooting is in need of improvement. I've watched about three shows and they've gut shot both coyote and bobcat. Not impressive shooting, and kinda leaves a bad image of predator hunting. They're using Foxpro elex and doing a little mouth calling, kinda..... But calling in predators just the same. Lots of flash and fluff and sponsers galore, selling some of their logo gear, and tell folks how its done. They kick off with a snazzy western theme, then gun down a coyote in the street via rifle, pistola, and scatter guns. What the H%&$! It's still calling (kinda) so I'll watch, but not setting my TEVO.....What you guys think?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I have not seen it. But from what you saw and report I think we should put up a stink.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have the sportsmans channel but have heard of others dislike for the show as well. Geez spend some time at the range people. No support from me.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes I watched it and there shooting skill needs work. Have you seen the fast and furious shows by Foxpro? I do like them better!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a funny feeling that they are members of PT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why ?? Is their spelling terrible ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Dead Dog Walking
Started by glenway, 04-07-2011 10:10 AM


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL No Way Our PH Members Would Miss like that! Although the Little Blonde in the advertisements Lives not too far up the Road from me. I havent gotten to watch the Show at all to make up my mind if its worth watching all the time.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bad shooting with maiming ON TV is akin to transporting a deer sprawled out across the hood and tied down for all the world to see especially the antis. I dont want to be associated with poor techniques/skills as it reflects on all of us as a whole. Which also means their editor is a dunce or a non hunter take your pick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems to be poor judgment at the least.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am sure they have a Web Site We need to look it up and see if we can improve their outlook. Send them a message!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have seen it and I agree that they could use alot of shooting practice. They shootim in the gut and rear then while the dog is about to fall over they get lucky and do a head shot and talk about humane kills. Very few of their shots drop DRT. I watched one show they couldnt hit the side of a barn so to remedy this the next show opened with a new rifle. They dont seem to coordinated either. Seems noone knows what the other one is doing. Show does our sport little justice for sure. YD why you go talkin about my speelin???


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have seen it and I agree that they could use alot of shooting practice. They shootim in the gut and rear then while the dog is about to fall over they get lucky and do a head shot and talk about humane kills. Very few of their shots drop DRT. I watched one show they couldnt hit the side of a barn so to remedy this the next show opened with a new rifle. They dont seem to coordinated either. Seems noone knows what the other one is doing. Show does our sport little justice for sure. YD why you go talkin about my speelin???


 Ur spelin be purfeck, he jelose yu gots more edukayshun


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

ROFKUMHLMFHO Yall are Killing me!! Hunting is getting a bad Rap Right now anyway we dont need More Bad Publicity Hmmm did I spell that right!!

I think its the Animal channel that is Airing a show tonight on "Captive Hunting" This Cannot be Good for Hunting!! Just My Thoughts!!


----------

